# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужен расширеныq хелп по переносу базы из 7.7 Производство+Услуги+Бухгал терия в типов

## Blackithart

Всем доброго времени суток. Вот уже 30 рабочих часов я убил на переход базы из 1С Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия на типовую 8.2. Обновляшки из оф ИТС имеются, хоть ты застрели компьютер заветная клавиша Перехода на 1С 8.2 в меню Сервис не появляется, пытался решить с помощью подгрузки отдельной константы из типовых обновляшек Предприятия (там есть такая константа), причем в разных вариациях. Ситуация не изменилась. Помогите пожалуйста советом, а то мозг начинает потихоньку плавиться.
Всем низкий поклон.

---------- Post added at 11:42 ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 ----------

Переход необходим на 1С Комплексная автоматизация

----------


## vovchicnn

> Всем доброго времени суток. Вот уже 30 рабочих часов я убил на переход базы из 1С Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия на типовую 8.2. Обновляшки из оф ИТС имеются, хоть ты застрели компьютер заветная клавиша Перехода на 1С 8.2 в меню Сервис не появляется, пытался решить с помощью подгрузки отдельной константы из типовых обновляшек Предприятия (там есть такая константа), причем в разных вариациях. Ситуация не изменилась. Помогите пожалуйста советом, а то мозг начинает потихоньку плавиться.
> Всем низкий поклон.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 ----------
> 
> Переход необходим на 1С Комплексная автоматизация


Я для таких целей установил "Конфигурация Конвертация данных, релиз 2.1.7.1 от 25.01.2013". Это конфа для 8.2, разработанная для переноса данных из любой конфы в любую.

----------

